# 686 smarty cargo gunmetal



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anyone seen the new 08/09 smarty cargo's in the gunmetal color? Based off the pictures I've seen, it's a lot darker then last years, more like a faded black. Can anyone verify this?


----------

